# Minwax poly over zar poly?



## Sawlog (Oct 17, 2016)

New here, thanks for the add. I'm having fits with this zar classic poly I'm trying. Can I put another brand of poly over the zar?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

There is sometimes concern with waterborne over oil based; are both the Zar and the Minwax the same base? Assuming you let the Zar dry thoroughly and scuff it up with 400 grit or something like it, it ought to be fine.

Not that Minwax poly is generally held in high regard. It's okay, nothing great. The GF finishes are better I think.

Don't forget to use gloss on all coats except the final one.


----------



## Sawlog (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks, both are oil based. And yes I have learned thru the years that you use gloss first.makes a big difference.
I have used minwax alot but I always get spots in the final coat and it drives me nuts, so I'm trying something new.


----------

